

Intel shows off Chromebooks; is the Wintel alliance dying? - jfruhlinger
http://www.itworld.com/hardware/372707/google-intel-cement-ties-chrome-os-could-weaken-wintel

======
venomsnake
Well ... that is what you get when MS starts to hit on ARM.

Unless Intel have partnership with software giant they will have hard time
selling outside of the datacenter.

On the other hand Google produces one of the most used OSs in the world and
Intel don't minds seeing some new androids using x86 chips. And Chromebooks
are a safe middle ground on the road to mobile and hedging a bet against MS.

The Windows 8/RT fiasco will unfold for a long time. A historic analogy will
be the refusal to renew The Reinsurance Treaty from the Germans in 1890.

------
mpyne
Wasn't it already dead when Intel started pumping chips into Apple kit?

------
debacle
What Wintel alliance? No.

In addition, jfruhlinger appears to be an itworld spam bot.

------
mark-r
Intel isn't stupid. While their current success is largely due to Microsoft,
they know the "Windows tax" won't be viable forever. They're rabidly
competitive and will do whatever it takes to come up on top.

------
purephase
I imagine that Intel wants to sell to everyone at this point.

(and, oh how I long for the death of the "Wintel" term...)

